# Voltimetro de leds con UAA180 12LEDS y sencillo sencillo!



## sokoloko (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola amigos,

Os dejo el enlace de un voltimetro muy sencillo (se puede quitar toda la entrada de señal y se queda en nada...) 

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=248


Pero tengo el problema de q ese integrado no lo encuentro, sabriais decirme alguno equivalente?

He mirado el LM3914 o LM3915, pero son mucho mas caro y con solo 10 LEDS.

Alguna sugerencia de integrados equivalentes?

Saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 8, 2008)

no es un voltimetro es un Vúmetro..que mide el " volumen" de los amplificadores o equipos de sonidos...


----------



## JV (Abr 8, 2008)

No se el UAA180, pero los LM391x "miden" una tension y la muestran en los led. Asi que se puede decir que es un voltimetro 


Saludos..


----------



## eserock (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola aqui esta la hoja de datos

http://www.agspecinformación.com/pdfs/U/UAA180.PDF

en Mexico se encuentra en esta tienda

http://www.agelectronica.com/

suerte con la busqueda del componente


----------



## sokoloko (Abr 9, 2008)

Muchas gracias!

Yo creo q un Vumetro al fin y al cabo es un voltimetro pero mucho menos sensible.

Y aqui en España, no existe esa tienda, pero ya he preguntado en una q si lo tienen.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## jose_flash (May 21, 2008)

una pregunta por que diodo puedo sustituir el 1n34 ( voy hacer este VUmeter no lo quiero como voltimetro) pero no encuentro este diodo me podiais decir otro...?


----------



## JV (May 21, 2008)

En donde esta el diodo 1N34? en el circuito de arriba no lo encuentro. Mas alla de eso, es un diodo de germanio, en muchas aplicaciones puede ser reemplazado por diodos tipo bigote de gato como es el 1N4148.



Saludos..


----------



## jose_flash (May 22, 2008)

ok... gracias es que me equivoque me referia al vumeter de pablin


----------

